# Recherche appli mycanal ios9 pour iPad



## stephane044000 (21 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 
ayant un viel iPad2 ou il n'est plus possible de faire des mises a jour IOS, j'ai réalisé un petit clean de mon iPad qui buggait. J'ai supprimé une appli mycanal afin de la réinstaller dans la foulée et impossible car Canal a arrêté son appli sur IOS9, et l'apple store ne propose plus cette version. Est ce possible de pouvoir l'installer si on me transfère l'appli ?
Je lance ma demande au cas ou certains membres du forum auraient par hasard cette appli mycanal en IOS9, ou qui seraient capable de la retrouver quelque part ?
Merci a tous ceux qui pourront réussir a faire avancer ma demande.
Cordialement 
stephane


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2018)

Malheureusement une application téléchargée par un autre membre sera bloquée sur ton iPad, car ce n'est pas le même compte.


----------



## stephane044000 (24 Juin 2018)

Ok merci Gwen, est ce que quelque as une solution pour réussir a retrouver cette appli s'il vous plait ?
Merci


----------



## LaJague (24 Juin 2018)

Aucune


----------

